# Getting stuck/expecting things



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Heyo!

just thought id share a realization i had about my own DP and i hope it can help some of you aswell.

When you feel like your not getting anywhere and that your stuck with your thoughtpatterns and weird perception shittyness there is a great deal that has to do with anxiety ofcourse. And alot of you are actually anxious without actually registering some things as anxious. Me for example id be so scared and almost waiting for my DP to onset in the morning. Whereas when i noticed i was doing this. "waiting for it to come" i realized that in that moment i didnt feel the DP. I had not yet begun to expect its presence.

I stopped this for a moment, that is i changed it to i will let it come over me totally. i will actually let it take over me completely. And then after that i decided to not expect it to come. that id expect normal things to happen or that i would percieve my surroundings like i always have before. And for a brief moment i actually managed to hold that sence of normal reality conciously. by just focusing on things around me or just holding that sence of realness that is ingrained in all of us.

So not expecting weird thoughts to be there or not expecting the unreal feelings to be there actually makes you more prone to reality.

this is ofcourse just a small thing among alot of other things i do to stay "real". But i thought id share!


----------

